# Recording problem



## gthart (Nov 24, 2009)

I wish to transfer my Vinyl records (classical music) to CD. I have installed a program called LP Recorder v6. 
I have connected my turntable to my amplifier and the amplifier to the Line In of my computer and when I play a record I can hear the sound via the computers speakers so that appears OK.
When I start the program it asks me to confirm Audio Settings. I set up recording device as "Realtek HD Audio Input and press OK. At that point I receive an error message: "LP Recorder has terminated. Can't find audio output mixer for Realtek HD Audio Input (0047C6F0)"
Tried to go into Sound on the Control Panel and found a Recording Control with a "Stereo Mix" heading. Have unmuted that but the Volume Control slider remains "greyed" out.
Can anyone help me?
BTW My son has used this program on his computer with no glitch - different sound card though.

Thank you.

Gerrit


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Goto Control Panel / Sounds and Audio Device Properties / Audio tab / Sound recording section, and ensure you have the correct device selected.

The "Stereo Mix" setting isn't what you need to change. The Stereo Mix allows the recording of PC sounds and the mic input simultaneously.

I'm also not familiar with that software, so it could simply be a software configuration issue and not a hardware issue.


----------



## gthart (Nov 24, 2009)

Unfortunately that does not fix the problem.
There are only two choices:
Realtek HD Audio Input, and
Realtek HD Digital Input.
Seeing as I am using the Stereo Amp audio line out I have all along chosen Realtek HD Audio Input here yet the problem occurred.
It seems to me that my sound card is the problem. Maybe a driver issue?

Thanks for the advice anyway.

Gerrit


----------



## howarthtw (May 19, 2011)

Hi, I know this post was from a while ago, but I've only just found it as I now have the same problem. I used to use LP Recorder on a different PC, but I've just loaded it on my new one and I get this error message now and I can't use the software.

I've tried updating sound card drivers etc. but nothing seems to work.

Did you get anywhere with this?

thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

howarthtw said:


> Hi, I know this post was from a while ago, but I've only just found it as I now have the same problem. I used to use LP Recorder on a different PC, but I've just loaded it on my new one and I get this error message now and I can't use the software.
> 
> I've tried updating sound card drivers etc. but nothing seems to work.
> 
> ...


You should create a new topic. Posting into an existing topic only causes confusion.


----------

